# la casa del morro



## pamelacologna

Salve a tutti, sto traducendo un romanzo di un canario.
Non riesco a capire se in questo contesto "morro" possa riferirsi a
una rupe, o è qualcos'altro che mi sfugge? Potrebbe essere, in ambito
marinaresco, un "masso roccioso di riferimento", ma come si chiama in
italiano?

Il contesto:
"Salado, soleado, su cuerpo desnudo danza alegre y sin norte. Hace
collares con cypreas, descubre la boca sanguínea de la púrpura. Arriba
está *la casa del morro*. Y el árbol. El señor dueño del árbol estuvo
muy cerca de su cuerpo".
Grazie a chiunque voglia darmi una mano.
Pamela


----------



## minoski

In portoghese morro significa montagna, e ho visto che anche in spagnolo, da cui "casa della montagna". Perchè non ti va bene? Mi sono persa qualcosa?
c.

P.S. Forse sono sulla spiaggia, quindi non ti torna? Però dice "arriba", magari la vedono dalla spiaggia..


----------



## Neuromante

Dubbito che sia "Montaña" Qua abbiamo vulcani e solo conosco una "montagna" tra l´altro anche essa la boca di un vulcano. Si se trova "Morro Jable" a Lanzarote, e su Google, vedo che li ce`e anche una casa rurale chiamata cosi "casa del morro"


Inoltre, non ho mai sentito "morro" usata come montagna in spagnolo, tanto meno alle Canarie, ma solo come "muso". Cosí che sono sicuro: E il nome di una casa, non un aggetivo.


Attenta a quel "purpura", si riferisce a la "cochinilla" un insetto dalle isole dai qui si ricavaba il colore purpura e il carmino. Abita sui ¿fichi di india?


¿Quale libro stai traducendo? ¿Si puo sapere?


----------



## zelis

Nel Diccionario de la Lengua Espanõla (Real Academia Española) leo: «Morro. 4. Monte pequeño o peñasco redondeado». 
Saludo.


----------



## pamelacologna

minoski said:


> In portoghese morro significa montagna, e ho visto che anche in spagnolo, da cui "casa della montagna". Perchè non ti va bene? Mi sono persa qualcosa?
> c.
> 
> P.S. Forse sono sulla spiaggia, quindi non ti torna? Però dice "arriba", magari la vedono dalla spiaggia..



No, non è una montagna, siamo alle Canarie, e la casa non è in alto ma lì a ridosso del mare.
Grazie comunque



Neuromante said:


> Dubbito che sia "Montaña" Qua abbiamo vulcani e solo conosco una "montagna" tra l´altro anche essa la boca di un vulcano. Si se trova "Morro Jable" a Lanzarote, e su Google, vedo che li ce`e anche una casa rurale chiamata cosi "casa del morro"
> 
> 
> Inoltre, non ho mai sentito "morro" usata come montagna in spagnolo, tanto meno alle Canarie, ma solo come "muso". Cosí che sono sicuro: E il nome di una casa, non un aggetivo.
> 
> Grazie Neuromante, infatti non è una montagna come dici anche tu, ma credo che non sia nemmeno il nome proprio della casa, sul morro c'è anche un albero, lo devo tradurre in italiano altrimenti non si capisce... credo che userò "roccia" perché credo si riferisca proprio a quei massi su cui si ergevano fortezze contro i pirati o prigioni, mi confermi che fossero tipiche di quelle coste?
> 
> 
> Attenta a quel "purpura", si riferisce a la "cochinilla" un insetto dalle isole dai qui si ricavaba il colore purpura e il carmino. Abita sui ¿fichi di india?
> 
> Grazie mille, non ci avevo pensato minimamente, infatti non mi tornava molto la frase con la porpora. Credo però che più che all'insetto si riferisca a un mollusco, siamo in mare; Maria Moliner dice: *Molusco gasterópodo marino de los géneros Murex, Purpura y otros, que segrega un líquido incoloro que bajo la acción de la luz se vuelve amarillento y, posteriormente, rojo púrpura, del cual los antiguos obtenían un tinte de color rojo, llamado del mismo modo, que utilizaban para teñir los tejidos"
> Il mollusco sarebbe il murice, detto anche porpora, magari ci metterò una nota.
> 
> ¿Quale libro stai traducendo? ¿Si puo sapere?



Da quel che si dice qui dovrebbe essere il vostro migliore poeta e scrittore, hai nominato Lanzarote... a cosa ti fa pensare?
Grazie e un abbraccio



Neuromante said:


> Dubbito che sia "Montaña" Qua abbiamo vulcani e solo conosco una "montagna" tra l´altro anche essa la boca di un vulcano. Si se trova "Morro Jable" a Lanzarote, e su Google, vedo che li ce`e anche una casa rurale chiamata cosi "casa del morro"
> 
> 
> Inoltre, non ho mai sentito "morro" usata come montagna in spagnolo, tanto meno alle Canarie, ma solo come "muso". Cosí che sono sicuro: E il nome di una casa, non un aggetivo.
> 
> 
> Attenta a quel "purpura", si riferisce a la "cochinilla" un insetto dalle isole dai qui si ricavaba il colore purpura e il carmino. Abita sui ¿fichi di india?
> 
> 
> ¿Quale libro stai traducendo? ¿Si puo sapere?



Grazie Neuromante, infatti non è una montagna come dici anche tu, ma credo che non sia nemmeno il nome proprio della casa, sul morro c'è anche un albero, lo devo tradurre in italiano altrimenti non si capisce... credo che userò "roccia" perché credo si riferisca proprio a quei massi su cui si ergevano fortezze contro i pirati o prigioni, mi confermi che fossero tipiche di quelle coste?
Grazie mille per il purpura, non ci avevo pensato minimamente, infatti non mi tornava molto la frase con la porpora. Credo però che più che all'insetto si riferisca a un mollusco, siamo in mare; Maria Moliner dice: *Molusco gasterópodo marino de los géneros Murex, Purpura y otros, que segrega un líquido incoloro que bajo la acción de la luz se vuelve amarillento y, posteriormente, rojo púrpura, del cual los antiguos obtenían un tinte de color rojo, llamado del mismo modo, que utilizaban para teñir los tejidos"
Il mollusco sarebbe il murice, detto anche porpora, magari ci metterò una nota. 

>¿Quale libro stai traducendo? ¿Si puo sapere?                                 

Da quel che si dice qui dovrebbe essere il vostro migliore poeta e scrittore, hai nominato Lanzarote... a cosa ti fa pensare?
Grazie e un abbraccio         

P.S. Riposto il messaggio perché quello precedentew non era molto comprensibile. ;P



Neuromante said:


> ¿Quale libro stai traducendo? ¿Si puo sapere?



Scusami volevo dire tu hai nominato Lanzarote, io aggiungo Femés, chi ti ricorda? 
bacio


----------



## 0scar

En este caso morro ha de ser peñasco o acantilado.
¿_Rupe_ o _scogliera_?


----------



## Neuromante

No, no,no.

Non è il molusco.
Le Canarie son state note nei secoli per la "cochinilla", un piccolo insetto parasita della "penca" (Nopal in Messico), quello dai fichi. Mai c´è stato il negozio dalla porpora trata dei moluschi, che tra l´altro, non li trovi nelle isole. Invece, l´insetto fu per secoli la fonte di richezza , insieme al vino malvasia, fino a la scoperta dall porpora sintetico.


Sull autore, è vivo. Forze li puoi scribere per chiedere informazione. (Ya da quando mi dissi che sucede a Lanzarate capii chi era)


----------



## 0scar

También sacaban la púrpura de los líquenes de los acantilados.
Son dos tipos de Roccella.

http://www.mgar.net/nopal.htm


----------



## pamelacologna

Neuromante said:


> No, no,no.
> 
> Non è il molusco.
> Le Canarie son state note nei secoli per la "cochinilla", un piccolo insetto parasita della "penca" (Nopal in Messico), quello dai fichi. Mai c´è stato il negozio dalla porpora trata dei moluschi, che tra l´altro, non li trovi nelle isole. Invece, l´insetto fu per secoli la fonte di richezza , insieme al vino malvasia, fino a la scoperta dall porpora sintetico.
> 
> 
> Sull autore, è vivo. Forze li puoi scribere per chiedere informazione. (Ya da quando mi dissi che sucede a Lanzarate capii chi era)




Scusami, mi arrendo, tu sei di quelle zone, chi meglio di te può saperlo? Ma la cocciniglia ha la bocca rossa? Un'altra cosa: peeché non l'ha chiamata cochinilla, ma purpura? Sono sinonimi?


----------



## 0scar

Ya lo puse arriba.
En este caso por el relato no es la cochinilla.
O es la púrpura, el molúsco, lo más probable, o es el liquen urchilla/orchilla/roccella que vive en las piedras mojadas por el mar.
Estas dos fuentes del colorante siempre existieron en las Canarias, los fenicios las explotaban.
La cochinilla llegó relativamente hace poco.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, en la época del relato (Si no me equivoco de novela) era la cochinilla, seguro.

Por otro lado: En el link que aportas dice abajo de todo que la roccella legó a estar casi extinguida.


Scusa, Pamela. Non ho chiamato "purpura" al insetto ¿Ti è parso?

Su la boca: No, non è rossa (Penso non si possa nemmeno vedere) credo si riferisce a che si tinga le labre -La ragazza- col animale schiacchiato, in prattica sembra piu un piccolo fungo che un animale.


----------



## pamelacologna

Neuromante said:


> Scusa, Pamela. Non ho chiamato "purpura" al insetto ¿Ti è parso?
> 
> Su la boca: No, non è rossa (Penso non si possa nemmeno vedere) credo si riferisce a che si tinga le labre -La ragazza- col animale schiacchiato, in prattica sembra piu un piccolo fungo che un animale.




Non mi riferivo a te dicendo perché l'ha chiamato purpura e non cochinilla, ma all'autore. Ho cercato ovunque ma da nessuna parte c'è purpura come sinonimo di cochinilla, esiste quermes, chermes, carmin ma non purpura. 
Da cosa deduci che la ragazza si stia tingendo le labbra? Dice "descubre (ella, la chica) la boca sanguinea de la purpura", non aggiunge altro. 
Poi scusate (rispondo anche a Oscar dicendogli che nella prima risposta a Neuromante avevo detto subito che secondo me si trattava del mollusco, comunque...), siamo in mare, lei attraversa a nuoto la baia, dice che fa collane di cipree (sono conchiglie di mare usate per decorazioni) e poi parla della purpura, come fa secondo voi a riferirsi a un insetto se è in riva al mare? La cyprea e la purpura sono entrambe conchiglie secondo me.



Neuromante said:


> Su la boca: No, non è rossa (Penso non si possa nemmeno vedere) credo si riferisce a che si tinga le labre -La ragazza- col animale schiacchiato, in prattica sembra piu un piccolo fungo che un animale.




Infatti la bocca della cochinilla non si può vedere ma quella del mollusco sì nel senso che ha una fauce o apertura esterna, con un labbro ispessito e dei denti, l'interno del murice o della porpora molto spesso è rosso intenso. Mi sembra molto plausibile che la ragazza nel romanzo avesse preso una conchiglia e stesse notando l'apertura, la bocca rossa.

Espero que este link http://www.eumed.net/malakos/guia/gastro_c2b1.html sea util


----------



## Grekh

zelis said:


> Nel Diccionario de la Lengua Espanõla (Real Academia Española) leo: «Morro. 4. Monte pequeño o peñasco redondeado».
> Saludo.


 

Non l'avevo mai sentito così. Invece noi diremmo "cerro" per riferirci a un "monte pequeño".

Morro in Messico si usa per riferirsi a un ragazzo, è una forma informale di chiamar i ragazzi.

"¿Ya te hablé del morro que se desmayó afuera de la escuela?" 
"Ti ho parlato già del ragazzo che è svenuto fuori scuola?" (non sono molto bravo in italiano, dunque non so se ci siano dei errori)


----------



## zelis

Caro Grekh

Solo he entendido dar un contributo rapido, sen analisar detenidamente el asunto. Gracias por el informe. Curiosamente, en Portugal se usa poco «morro», que es con este sentido usada nel portugués africano. En Portugal, para la misma realidad dicemos «monte», «cabeço».


----------

